# Homebrew pre-workout mix



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Built said:
			
		

> I thought this post was brilliant - it's a recipe and a rationale for a home-made preworkout stack, just like mamma used to make...
> 
> *The Boost Your Pump Stack*
> 
> ...





> Well,
> 
> I just knocked back:
> 5 grams of glycerine (bottle said for external use only, LOL)
> ...





> Well, I had a great workout - got some nice pumps.
> 
> I'm going to double the glycerine and the arginine tomorrow. Should be fun!





			
				nni said:
			
		

> if you are homebrewing and looking for a pump, you can do better than arginine.





			
				Built said:
			
		

> Sure, but I HAVE arginine. So I'm using it.
> 
> What works better, nni?





			
				me said:
			
		

> ohh I would love to hear a good home brew pre-workout mix



Cause well I wanted to hear a response on this


----------



## nni (Aug 8, 2009)

it really comes down to what your goals are. i rarely drink a pure preworkout drink, i have a drink that i start pre and continue throughout. at the base its carbs, bcaa with additional leucine, creatine and BA.

pre game, is really the only time i take something close, and a pump isnt my goal. usually its body octane, plus a gakic knockoff. i find this is great for endurance.

there are several decent additions, both pump and non pump.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2009)

What would be a good "pump" addition?


----------



## nni (Aug 9, 2009)

a good Icarrin solo product should give nice pumps. im hesitant to go deeper as there is a new product in the works.


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahahahahaha gotcha! 

I'll look forward to seeing what you guys develop.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

Pre-workout. I like something, to just amp me up.

Caffiene alone isn't enough.  Ephedrine, I don't like my reaction too.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2009)

bump.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 12, 2009)

Built said:


> What would be a good "pump" addition?



You going for the pump purely for vanity reasons or something else?  Not really sure what benefits you're trying to achieve here.


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2009)

Pump for vanity, yep.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beta-Alanine 4g
Taurine - 4g
Caffeine - 200mg
Creatine - 5g


Any other suggestions?


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Beta-Alanine 4g
> Taurine - 4g
> Caffeine - 200mg
> Creatine - 5g
> ...



citrulline malate is a nice addition.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2009)

2-3 g?


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> 2-3 g?



i thought it was 3. ill check later.


----------



## Jag (Jul 2, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Beta-Alanine 4g
> Taurine - 4g
> Caffeine - 200mg
> Creatine - 5g
> ...


 
As well as Citrulline Malate i would try Geranamine. Much better stim than Ephedrine and works well with Caffeine.


----------

